# vacations - what do you do with your GR



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

EddieME said:


> Okay, so we haven't left our puppy for more than two hours much less gone away :uhoh: but I'm curious about what most people do with their GRs when they vacation.
> 
> Never leave home with out 'um
> Leave with friend or family
> ...


oops, anyone know how to make this a poll?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I board my dogs in a kennel that I trust.
I can think of one that I wouldn't leave them with.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

never leave home without them


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i found a petsitter on craigslist. it was a woman and her husband who have a 2 yr old Golden Retriever and were having a hard time finding quality petcare in the area, so decided to start their own petsitting business. she takes great care of Sam and i know he has a fantastic time when he stays with her. its a bit pricey (she charges me $40/day for boarding), but i feel much better about spending the extra money per day knowing he is treated like one of her own pets (sleeping on her bedroom floor with their own dog, being taken to dog beach, etc) rather than cooped up in a kennel all day.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

EddieME said:


> oops, anyone know how to make this a poll?


There you go... I even made it multiple choice ....just in case. 

Carson usually stays with friends or family...or he comes with us.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We don't go on vacation! If we do go overnight somewhere, one of your children takes care of the dogs. They are ages 20 and 28.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

This will be our first vacation since we have the dog, and we are luck to have our friends and Murphy brother who are going to keep him at there house while we are gone. In the future, if he cant come with us, that iw probably what we will do.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

we've only done a few short trips since having Bailey, but he either comes with us (as long as the people we stay with don't mind) or he goes to stay with the breeder. As much as I hate leaving him I know hes getting taken care of with her and gets to run about with her dogs on the farm. I was worried he wouldn't WANT to come home with me after going there!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do not travel without my dog except short trips for urgent reasons. I never leave Rigby, ever, even for an emergency. If he cannot go, I do not go.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

No vacations for us. If he can't go, we don't go...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wouldn't go anywhere that Tom isn't welcolme at............period


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

We used to use a Kennel but decided that he would do better in our home and hired pet sitting service. She's wonderful, comes to our home 3 times a day and my inlaws come once a day to make sure he's cared for!


----------



## Patsy's Parents (Aug 8, 2007)

We went to Wyoming in January to see my parents, and we left Patsy in a good kennel. I called each day to make sure she was ok and having fun. She seemed ok, but I hated it. 

In July we are going back out, and she is going along. I even bought a Ford Hybrid to make sure she is comfortable!!


ROAD TRIP!!!!!:wavey:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

We usually have my inlaws stay at my house and watch the boys. We don't like to go away too much, so it isn't too bad. I think the boys are more comfortable in our house anyway.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

We are very lucky, bot my parents and my wife's mother love to Puppy-Sit. They will even take him just for an evening if my wife and I have somewhere to be.

But I'd love to take Miles with us on vacation, but how do yo do that? Will hotels let you bring dogs?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I put down Kennel but I really use my vet. I feel he is safest there.

I have also recently had my mother-in-law and brother-in-law doggy sit, but then I worry the whole time.

I travelled with Brady once, and that was to Albany for Ryley's Run. It was so much easier than I thought it would be, and he had so many Golden Retrievers to socialize with. The only problem was that I think the help some of the help at the hotel was afraid of dogs. Even a Golden retriever puppy!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Motel 6 allows one pet. They never noticed or cared that I have three or four or five... hehe


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

PS I have a full sized van and I am not afraid to sleep in it.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think more and more motels are allowing pets. Some of them now even have services such as providing high quality food, raw food, beds, walks, etc for a cost.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

We have 3 options when we go out of town and can't take him:

1. In-laws house... except he likes to mark in their house lately :uhoh:
2. Friends house...also his girlfriends house. 
3. My baby brother comes and watches our house and him.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm very lucky that we have some friends, who also have goldens. Whenever either of us goes out of town, the other gets their dogs. The pups think it's a party!    they get the same, if not more, attention and good lovings, than they do at when they are at home.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I never leave my dogs home alone, someone will always be there, and when we go on vacation they go with me.

Comet loves camping I am sure Sadie will too this will be her first year.

I think there is a list of places to stay the night that are dog friendly, so if I have to get a hotel I will look for those.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

For Hawaii vacations we hire a sitter.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

all of the above

my preference is to bring her, but we've left her with friends, used a kennel and hired a sitter/dog walker. 

we may be heading back to North Carolina again this year because it was so great last fall. and, of course, we'll find a cottage to rent that allows pets.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie comes with us or stays with his grandma (his breeder).


----------



## ChristineT (Jan 11, 2008)

I have to go on a trip in the next couple of weeks, and we're sending Gooch with the breader. She's great!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We have a neighbor with children that is terrific. Last yr. we were in MS and I ended up in hospital for 1 month. Katie was in a kennel for what was to be 5 days. We called our neighbor and she went and got Katie which was great and if we had to leave, she takes care of her now and Katie loves it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We take ours on vacation with us. We go on one vacation a year to the keys and have a great hotel that caters to dogs even more than people. They get their own bottled water and towel, run off leash and swim in the ocean.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

We hire a dog / house sitter. Only had one bad experience with that. The woman who works for us now is a mother of a friend / co-worker. She loves my dogs! I think my dogs do best at home, and playing in their own yard. They used to seem a bit stressed when I would board them (years ago). 

Lisa W


----------



## Drew Coats (Feb 3, 2008)

We take Beau, if at all possible, which is most of the time. When it is not possible, we board him at one of two places that is kind of like a cross between a kennel and a pet sitter. One is a house on a farm where the dogs are personailty screened, but those that pass generally have the run of the house and can go out and play at will (Beau usually winds up sleeping on the owners' bed there). The other is a little more structured, but has "suites" with furniture, a dog door etc., and dog play times with hours of play with other dogs.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

We take ours too...couldn't imagine a holiday without the dogs!! If we want to go abroad we would normally just go for the weekend (just in Europe somewhere) and would leave them with my parents...they love them as much as we do!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

We take our guys with us, or leave them with my son-he has the same invisible fence system that we do.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I was going to say we are fortunate to have 3 grown children still living at home (18, 21 and 26) but on second thought...::doh::doh::doh:

Since we have grown kids still living at home, they are great about watching the dogs when my husband and I leave town. My 21 year old works the night shift and so my pups are rarely home alone. When I leave for work, they go in to sleep with my son. Then my 18 year old is home most mornings with them because he has college classes in the afternoon and works in the evening.

So....that's our situation. I would love to take them with me, but most of our away trips are to visit my parents and the situation just isn't right to bring them with.


----------



## Drew Coats (Feb 3, 2008)

Dean, we have used several different hotel chains that have pet-friendly locations, including Residence Inn and Comfort Suites. We also frequently use vrbo.com to find pet-friendly vacation rentals (houses and condos).

Carol, the hotel in the Keys sounds great. Where is it?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Well so far I've taken Tinkerbell with me when I've gone on vacation. But this summer the house we rented is not pet friendly and neither is the beach at that time of the year. So She is going to stay with some friends of mine that I pet sit for. Tinkerbell loves them and they love her. And even more important they are used to dealing with a special needs dog and watching their diet. Since their dog has had diabetes for 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Either to the beach or to 4 Paws Kingdom. A campground designed for people and their dogs.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

we take Roxy on all of our vacations. we did have to board her last year when we went on a cruise for my parents 50th anniversary. she has been to the Keys, New Orleans, North Carolina(at least one time a year and she is 5yrs old) Denise


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I don't go if they don;t go. At least a couple each time and trade it out. Then Mrs Hooch's nephew and his wife stays at the house with them.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well...guess I'm the only meanie. Lucky goes to a kennel and he doesn't like it. I searched for another that seemed like it might be better and they allowed play time rather then just a 10 min walk....he don't like it. 

We smushed him in our little car once and went on an 11 hour drive...he couldn't get comfortable almost the whole time....and loved every minute of being with his family. 

Unfortunately its too much for me to handle when we travel overnight...a big dog, small car and two rather wired kids.


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

Good morning everyone- we leave our dogs in a kennel each year. We have had good experiences and bad but have found two that we can realy trust. The favourite belongs to a family who breed retrievers and show them at Crufts. The kennels are heated and they have vast fields for the dogs to run in. Doesn't stop the boys from flying straight back into the car when we collect them though. We're leaving our boy Stroma with my daughter this year as Stroma is reaching 14 and since we lost Darra, I don't think I'd want him to be on his own for a while. 
The sun is shining today - wow!!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I would never go anywhere without mine to me its fun taking them on holiday in our touring caravan.
My best friend moved to Canada years ago and keeps asking me to go and see her but i am afraid my dogs come first.

Maggie


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Over the years we have tried each of the options. 
Take them with us -- Any chance we get
Friends and Family -- Parents used to take the 'granddog' but now we have two young dogs and parents are in their 90's.
Pet sitter -- Tried this when we traveled out of the country. Opus was despondent when we returned and it took her 3-4 days to forgive us. Another dog and another sitter, when we returned Natasha was out of control.
Kennel -- We have boarded Natasha with our vet. Being kenneled at the vet must have been great fun for Tasha because since then she is always wildly excited to visit all her friends at the doctor's office.

Opus was our dream golden. She went everywhere with us. And when we couldn't find a pet friendly hotel....(we are very bad people) out came the harness and dark glasses and Opus played the roll of a service dog. We would walk right through the lobby and register... we never claimed that we needed a service dog, we just allowed people to reach their own conclusions. Of course there was that one trip to Charleston where we stayed at a lovely hotel that was also hosting a convention of service dogs... we were sure that someone would question our authenticity. But as I said, Opus was our dream dog ad she pulled it off because she ignored everyone and everything around her when she was "working." Her good behaviour earned her many adventures. She rode the Cog RR to the top of Mt Washington, she rode the sightseeing trolley in Key West, and she went with us on a cross country camping road trip from Florida to Alaska.

There is not a chance in a milllion that we could pull this off with the current dynamic duo. They are just so full of energy that no one would believe that they either one is a service dog. So any hotel/motel must be pet friendly.

Finally, last year and this year part of our vacation was specifically for the dogs. A week spent at dog camp -- fun for us -- fun for the dogs.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

We always took Sam everywhere. Our vacations centered around where pets were permitted. Every year we went to the Outer Banks, NC. That was Sam's favorite place on earth. He would literally drag me through the dunes to get to the water. On our last visit before he passed. He was so weak we used a harness to help him get around. He saw the sand dunes and was a puppy again. He dragged me, harness and all down to the the water line and laid down. I swear that dog was smiling............
I have a picture of this. I'm freezing and all covered up and here is this big grim on Sam's face. We lost him a few months later. Ike will get to meet the big, big, water this summer!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

If the whole family isn't on vacation together, we get a college age son to stay at the house with Brooks. For the time no one can be at the house, Brooks is boarded at a farm. 
If we can, we take him with us though.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

We try to take the boys with us wherever we go... if they must stay home my brother comes to stay with them here. I won't kennel them again unless it's a huge emergency and I have absolutely no choice. We're taking a trip at the end of the summer and took steps to cater our vaca so the boys could join us. It meant more work on my part as we're renting a house and had to find things to do that are dog friendly.... but it's worth it so they can come. 
I hate to think about my brother leaving for the air force in April! We'll lose our babysitter! LOL


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Since the only vacations we have taken since having dogs involve flying overseas to visit family, I cannot take them with me (airlines would not fly them in summer and I would not submit them to multiple flights). I leave them at my vet who has a boarding kennel. I feel they are safer there.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*It depends how long we are going and where we are going. Like when we went on our honeymoon last year, we left Daisy with my parents. But if we plan a weekend away, we try and find Dog Friendly places to stay. As she just loves getting away and she loves trips in the ute:.*


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I was reading my "Dogs in Canada" monthly magazine & there is a very interesting article about this very issue. There are horror stories of those who left their pet in the care of neighbours & returned home to find their pet locked in the bathroom & on the verge of death. There is also a story about an amazing place where your four legged friend won't want to come home. It sure opens your eyes up about pet ownership, the responsibilities of such and just why some people just shouldn't have pets!!!! 

I do think that any prospective pet owner should have to answer a number of questions "Yes" or "No" similar to Alcoholics Anonymous and get a license to own a pet. If you answer incorrectly, then you won't get the license & shouldn't have a pet!!!! I'm sure that many of the rescuers on here would agree!


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> all of the above
> 
> my preference is to bring her, but we've left her with friends, used a kennel and hired a sitter/dog walker.
> 
> we may be heading back to North Carolina again this year because it was so great last fall. and, of course, we'll find a cottage to rent that allows pets.



Let me know where you go- I live in the outskirts of Wilmington! Mason is always willing to show visitors the beach!


----------



## Bud (Mar 10, 2008)

It depends on the trip. If it is a vacation trip where they can be participate then they come otherwise we have found some very nice kennels (more like doggie hotels) where we fell comfortable leaving them. 

The cages are so big they let our dogs stay together.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

We take Desi and Lucy with us when possible, but when it's not, we have a great boarding facility we use. We train at the same place and they know us well. Desi came to me after she was dropped off for boarding by her original owners and abandoned. They have large air-conditioned runs so they get to stay together, and they get playground time every day. They also do all our grooming. Since Desi spent a lot of time there, the people bonded with her and really make sure she gets great care when I bring her back.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

As much as I love my dogs, my vacation is just that...MYvacation. I have kenneled them and left them with a friend staying at our house, both of just fine. I go on vacation to get away from my house, work, everyday things. The dogs are fine and well taken care of when we're gone, and I don't have to take them on walks and feed them, play, etc. Life is good.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is when Ob's not REALLY being my dog comes in handy - if we take the plane somewhere for a few days/week we take him back to his "owners" with dog food, treats, pills. Of course, I call to check when in cell range. We intended when we got our lab to find a kennel so we could leave her, but 7 years now & we haven't spent the nite apart. OB usually goes on plane l or 2-niters, always on car-camping. We are planning a dog-less day trip/bike ride this spring -- dogs will stay in house


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

I hire two of my sons friends--they're very responsible young men. They both come in twice a day, so the dogs get a lot of company and play time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Our vacations usually include our dogs. Recently we went on a trip to CA, we left our dogs at home with a house/dog sitter. Worked very well for us.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

We're going on vacation to Disneyworld on April 19 and obviously Maddie can't come with us cause I'd never put her in the cargo hold on a plane. We have a kennel we trust (I don't have any family or friends I trust to care for her the way we do) and they have dog daycare everyday so I know she's not sitting moping in a dog kennel 24/7. Plus there is a vet office on the same property in the event of any emergency. I hate to leave her but sometimes we really have no choice


----------



## Jakes dad (Apr 6, 2008)

We bought Jake at 8 weeks, he is now 11, I have never left Jake anywhere. Where I go, he goes. I haven't been on a jet since 1994 and I don't care. My wife has been to Europe several times and all over this country, I stay home with Jake. He has been to a million places in Washington and Oregon, we never have problems finding a pet friendly place to rent.


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

We live on a great street that has dog's and dog lovers!! So when we left town, and Sammy could not go with us... they would all take turns walking, feeding and playing with her. It made us feel better that she was safe and with people that knew her and loved her...


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

I haven't yet, but I will live him & his friend with my Mom. My Golden also has an open invitation from his foster Mom who misses him dearly.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine go to a kennel at the vet clinic. I used it even before I worked there, but now that I have worked there, and have seen it "behind the scenes" I feel even better about leaving them there. I know they are fed, warm, dry and safe until I get home, and I don't have to worry about them or check in on them, that way I can relax too. The cost adds up with that many dogs, but it is worth the piece of mind.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Samaliners said:


> We live on a great street that has dog's and dog lovers!! So when we left town, and Sammy could not go with us... they would all take turns walking, feeding and playing with her. It made us feel better that she was safe and with people that knew her and loved her...


Your signature picture is beautiful and very touching. I hope you have a large one framed in your home.

Betty


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

So far with Tilly, she has either come with me or been left at home with my 18 year old daughter. This has only been for 2 & 3 day weekends. We have a family vacation each year for a week and a half in June. In the past we left Sierra at a kennel that we are very happy with. I'm sure that is what we will do with Tilly this year also. That reminds me, that I'd better call them and reserve the spot.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We try to take Jester with us when we can but if not he goes to a kennel. It's a really nice place and he loves it there. It's pretty much like a doggy vacation spa. It's expensive...but so worth it knowing that he is having fun and being well taken care of. In fact, he'll be going there at the end of this month while we are in Key West.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey haven't gone with us yet,but next trip to the beach is with her.Holmes went with us several time.We normally looking for dog friendly rent,and it been working just great.Last 2 times Honey stayed in the house with our friend.She got spoiled rotten,and loved a lot .But We were heart broken all vacation time,and I have called every day.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

While young Bridger is still young, I want to find him a kennel to overnite in & have him "practice" - just in case. Sadie (7 y/o lab) has never been without us -our vacations are "dog friendly"; OB (12 y/o goldie) legally lives l mile away (yeah, ask him!) and we take him "home" when it's not a place he'd do well. 

we've already discussed what we can leave behind (airplane camping) now that we have young Bridger -- but I do want him to be able to spend nite away from us.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Our Golden is our baby.....she is always with us !!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Over 35 years, we have done them all. Some I regret. Left our previous goldens at our vet's kennel and they both got kennel cough and were wet when we picked them up. Needless to say, no longer our vet!
Our two current boys go with us and if for some reason they couldn't, our daughter would stay at our house with them.
Cool thread, heard about some great places!
We always have gone to Estes Park and finally found a great cabin where we can have our dogs that is nice. I was really tired of getting the oldest cabin etc.
Why don't really nice places allow well behaved dogs? I guess cause there are alot of irresponsible owners.
I've always wanted to go to Carmel CA. They have lots of dog friendly places!


----------



## lkeller9 (Apr 19, 2008)

We have a great doggie day care spa where our dogs stay when we go to Florida and they are also our groomers. Before we moved I tried to use friends and family but never felt like we were not imposing so I feel much more comfortable with this option. This place is very expensive but we budget it into our expenses for vacation so it is fine. I am not comfortable with a stranger coming into my home being alone with my dogs. That is why we choose to board them and they do great. I think you need to pick the option you are most comfortable with and we made a few mistakes in the last 15 years but I think eventually you find the choice that makes everyone comfortable.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

We have been lucky that our dogs have been able to go EVERYWHERE with us!  They have even been to Canada twice! 

I have found some wonderful places to stay with them every time we go away. So just just "allow" dogs and some totally CATER to them  We have stayed at Hotels, Bed & Breakfasts and Houses...you name it.

I have used the following website quite a few times to find places to stay: www.vrbo.com When you see the paw print they allow dogs. As always, use common sense when booking a vacation. There are scams every where but like I said we stayed at some great places! This summer we are renting a house that overlooks the bay in Southern New Jersey. It just so happens that the people that own the house have 2 Goldens too!!


----------

